# Beef, it's whats for supper



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Whoa, feels pretty brisk here this morning (46 degrees)!!! Guess I'll do a beef butt roast dinner (seasoned with just cracked pepper & rosemary). I'll brown it on the grill, then add some beef broth, red wine, celery, potatoes, onions, carrots, etc. & finish in the oven (as I have to cut/split more firewood)...


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Ranch, I always notice you season and it looks like vacuumed seal it. Is that the case? What is your technique?
Thanks


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Silverado, while I always vacuum pack our meat prior to freezing, it is not the case here. I just apply the seasonings & wrap the meat tightly in saran wrap for a few hours before cooking. This ensures that the seasoning have maximum contact with the meat & keeps the air out so the meat doesn't discolor.









OK, the meat has been seared & placed in a roasting pan. I added a quart of beef broth & a bottle of red wine, so it's ready to go into the oven at 275 degrees.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Hell yea.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Bread is done & cooling...

Also picked 5 decent sized kohlrabi to add to the vegetable lineup for tonight's roast!!! We love early kohlrabi, mmm, mmm, mmm!!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Dangit now I'm hungry!! 

Looks tasty!!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Hmmmm... That certainly out classes my ham sammich and peanut m&ms. 

That's okay though... We're about to bust one of S Tx's finest does.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I wish ya luck SwampRat. I don't even try hunting on weekends any more due to the idiots riding around on their toys & making a bunch of noise (& they wonder why they don't see anything, LOL). I hunt only Tuesday thru Thursday nowadays to avoid the out-of-towners & still fill all my tags.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

lookin' good


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

After adding the veggies, it went back in the oven for an hour & then it was suppertime. I'm stuffed!!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

That looks great. We just got back to camp. Camp fire and cowboy cooker are fired up. Fajitas tonight.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks delicious!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks all!

As I mentioned on Favorite Cool Weather Foods thread, we like pot roast (eat off of it for a couple of days & then use the 'left overs' & juice to make a hearty vegetable/beef/barley soup) which is what we did today. It's loaded with stuff from the garden - corn, green beans, tomatoes, potatoes, kohlrabi, peas, onions, carrots & okra.

We will now eat that for a couple of days & then freeze the rest for quick, no fuss meals when we're busy with other stuff this winter.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I love pot roast, and your's looks really good. We have some cold weather up here, and it is about to get even colder in a couple of days. The picture of that soup though, is what has me craving some. I could eat 3 bowls of that @ 1 sitting.


----------



## cctex54 (Oct 14, 2014)

What type of red wine do you use?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Lambrusco in this case... but any cheap red will do.


----------



## cctex54 (Oct 14, 2014)

My husband likes Lambrusco so we usually have some on hand. Thanks!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Ranch, how long did you cook it at 275?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Probably about 5 hours or so, Jim.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

w_r_ranch said:


> After adding the veggies, it went back in the oven for an hour & then it was suppertime. I'm stuffed!!!


 All of those celebrity chefs don't have a dang thing on you - your food always looks amazing.


----------

